
Show HN: Convert website to audiobook - greato
https://www.txtpen.com/tts
======
mslate
Didn't txtpen used to be an inline commenting tool, like RapGenius?

This is a significant & weird pivot.

------
kiostech
What is the ai behind the tts service ? Google Cloud Wavenet , AWS Polly or
your own AI solutions ?

~~~
helb
Perhaps it was added after you wrote the comment, but the second line on the
website now says _" powered by WaveNet from Google Deepmind"_.

